# On his back!



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I came downstairs to Lincoln laying in this position on my bed...weird dog


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

My Ted sleeps like that. He's is one goofy pup!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

For once I can see your pics. Dogs are crazy, aren't they?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Rye sleeps with his head under the chair. No clue why! He is so funny, No matter what. Even if I am sitting at the kitchen table doing something, he'll come over lay down with his HEAD directly under the chair.

Figure that one out!


----------

